# Anyone else think Mir looked bigger than carwin?



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I realise they both weighed in at 265 but Mir seemed to look leaner imo and because of that i think he may weigh in more tomorrow. Im so pumped for this fight, im a huge Mir nuthugger and have been since he fought Tavern at ufc 34. I have a feeling he tko's Carwin in the first round tomorrow and i really hope im not wrong. This imo is the hardest fight to call tomorrow but i give the edge to Mir

WAR MIR!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

didnt see it, anyone got a video of the whole weight ins? or else a picture


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Mir looked bigger all around but Carwin is very top heavy..........


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mir definitely looked more ripped than Carwin which I was shocked to see.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i said he would look bigger awhile back. Carwin didnt look that much bigger then GG.

Carwin isnt close to as big as Lesnar.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

It's amazing how good Mir looks. He's a beast. I still don't think he's anywwhere near as strong as Carwin. and Lesnar would throw them both out the ring at the same time...opps..wrong sport..lol


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought Carwin looked thicker up top, but Mir was clearly the more solid of the two. And definitely taller... we all knew Shane's 6 foot 5 billing was over-the-top, and this more or less confirmed it. Not quite sure why UFC doesn't just bill him as the same height as Mir or Lesnar, as he's not too far off. Am I missing something, or is 6 foot 3 considered 'short' these days?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dam Mir look's jacked and those tats look sick....


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Carwin still looks bigger, broader shoulders. Mir is huge though, can't wait for this fight.

Thats a new tat on Carwin too isn't it, covering up that band he had before?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mur and Carwin are both about 6'1." Lesnar's approximately 6'2," according to celebheights.com:

http://www.celebheights.com/s/Brock-Lesnar-2764.html



Canadian Psycho said:


> I thought Carwin looked thicker up top, but Mir was clearly the more solid of the two. And definitely taller... we all knew Shane's 6 foot 5 billing was over-the-top, and this more or less confirmed it. Not quite sure why UFC doesn't just bill him as the same height as Mir or Lesnar, as he's not too far off. Am I missing something, or is 6 foot 3 considered 'short' these days?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I am missing something, I dont really see how Mir is bigger by just looking at these pictures. He definitely got more muscle on now, but to say hes bigger then carwin??


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Mur and Carwin are both about 6'1." Lesnar's approximately 6'2," according to celebheights.com:
> 
> http://www.celebheights.com/s/Brock-Lesnar-2764.html


I didn't realise the UFC were claiming Carwin was 6'5 anyway? I always thought he was 6'3 as is Mir.

Brock Lesnar 6'2 lol, that site is getting some numbers mixed up.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like Mir is trying the horsemeat diet.

Dude bulked up fast. So fast that even Overeem is impressed and is wondering just what kind of horsemeat Frank Mir scarfs down.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Damone said:


> Looks like Mir is trying the horsemeat diet.
> 
> Dude bulked up fast. So fast that even Overeem is impressed and is wondering just what kind of horsemeat Frank Mir scarfs down.


Mir has a very large frame, but until after his loss at UFC100 he never really took strength and conditioning seriously. Now that he finally has it was easy to put on the lbs because his body can accomodate it.


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Aug 19, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Mir has a very large frame, but until after his loss at UFC100 he never really took strength and conditioning seriously. Now that he finally has it was easy to put on the lbs because his body can accomodate it.


His gains were basically "noob gains." Whenever someone picks up a weight for the first time and has a decent diet, they can gain anywhere from 15-30 pounds in a matter of months. Its not that his body couldn't accomodate it before. That said, Carwin is naturally larger and broader built than Mir. Just look at the width of Carwin's back and the size of his calves.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I've my doubts that Mir or Carwin are 6 foot 1. I'm 6 foot 1, and I can't see myself stacking eye-to-eye with those two. Besides, both stand fairly tall over Dana White, who's listed at around 5 foot 10/11. And I'd agree, no way is Lesnar 6 foot 2. Looks like a legitimate 6 foot 3 to me. But hey, I guess it's impossible to tell until you're actually standing next to these behemoths.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the 6'2" estimate is pretty darn close.

Compare John Cena and Lesnar at 2:07 in this clip:






Cena is approx. 6'.5." Lesnar does appear to be about 1.5" taller. Both are in tennis shoes. 

In these photos, Lesnar appears to be at least 3" taller than Couture:




















I believe both Randy Couture and Fedor are 5'11," 3" shorter than Lesnar:











*edit:* here's the youtube link in case I didn't embed the video properly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k779CBQA-uc



Hiro said:


> I didn't realise the UFC were claiming Carwin was 6'5 anyway? I always thought he was 6'3 as is Mir.
> 
> Brock Lesnar 6'2 lol, that site is getting some numbers mixed up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Going with Carwin with a slight edge, but not making any bets. Too hard to call this fight. Both look ready, Carwin was intense while Mir looked relax cuz you know he's seen this before. 

Never seen Frank in this shape before it's odd...lolz!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder if Carwin will quit his job and train full time after Frank beats him tomorrow.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Carwin was clearly the thicker of the two and more solid if you watch the video. They were almost even in height, maybe slight edge to Carwin. 
Mir states that he doesnt cut for the fights, he trains to be 265. Carwin stated for this fight he cut from 290 at the begining of camp, down to 275 for weighins. So Mir will likely be 265 in the cage and Carwin will be 275. Should be good stuff.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

I really don't know what to make of this fight, It could go 3 full, it could go 30 seconds. I know I will enjoy watching it and if Mir wins the first two words out of his mouth will be Brock Lesnar. Same for Carwin though so not sure it matters but I am not even sure who can afford a loss more now that HW is becoming stacked.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mir looks good, no doubt. Carwin is clearly a bigger man. Look at his structure, he is very big boned. Look at the difference in hand size. I bet Carwin shows up looking full and big, he probably spent the afternoon carb loading and rehydrating. I'm a Carwin fan, but this fight is too close to call. I really wanted to see Carwin fight Lesnar.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Carwin is still much stronger as his back is much broader than Mir's. Mir is exceeding all expectations I ever had for his physique though. I think he needed to get this big to beat Carwin and I am picking Mir in this fight but Carwin is still far stronger and will have a much harder cannon in this fight than Mir. But I think Mir can scramble with Carwin and will find a submission. I love this fight!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mir sure has come a long way since his fat days










It is good to see him looking in great shape as he does have talent. Unfortunately for him he will have to fight Lesnar a 3rd time after he beats Carwin tomorrow.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hiro said:


> I didn't realise the UFC were claiming Carwin was 6'5 anyway? I always thought he was 6'3 as is Mir.
> 
> Brock Lesnar 6'2 lol, that site is getting some numbers mixed up.


they make a pretty good case... why would the vikings list him at 6'2" if he was actually taller? and unlike the UFC they have no reason to inflate his stats, he was just another player to them.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Mir is more cut, but Carwin is way thicker.


----------



## Awful Waffle (Mar 27, 2010)

thought Carwin looked a little soft, I think the long lay off has affected him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I see big differences between the shoulder and biceps. I'm not big on anatomy. Can somebody educate me as to what each muscle is strong for? Pushing? Pulling? etc


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mir deffinetly looked more ripped than Carwin.
I don't know how that will translate when they both get in the octagon. i can only asume Mir will be bigger, but i deffinetly think Carwin will be stronger.
Mir has clearly improved his strenghth level, but Carwin is still the stronger fighter tho.
Annyway, can't wait to see the fight.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Too bad the bandwidth got exceeded on the third pic, if that one was the staredown, because at the staredown I thought Mir looked slightly bigger than Carwin. He definitely looks more ripped. But just keep in mind that muscle size doesn't always correlate to functional strength. Even though Mir has recieved great strength coaching lately, he's admitted himself that a lot of his muscle mass before that was the result of bodybuilding-style training, which won't help you in the octagon nearly as much as the type of training he does now, and that Carwin probably has been doing all along.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lol at the ones who think mir looked bigger

carwin was huge


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

off topic


how **** were those randy and fedor stills from back when they thought they were fighting..Not sure what the photographer was going for but seeing two bald dudes topless and oiled up smirking at each other aint selling me on their fight


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

what pic?^


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I see big differences between the shoulder and biceps. I'm not big on anatomy. Can somebody educate me as to what each muscle is strong for? Pushing? Pulling? etc


hmm well basicly in the upper body, the chest, shoulders and triceps would be "pushing muscles" and pulling is mainly done with the back and biceps. Shoulders can be both as they reach from back to front, depending on wich part of the shoulder you talk about. Hope this helps, and that my english was correct enough.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW what a difference...
i think carwin did look bigger than mir.
but the proof is in the pudding not the size..:confused02:

tough call.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> Mir has a very large frame, but until after his loss at UFC100 he never really took strength and conditioning seriously. Now that he finally has it was easy to put on the lbs because his body can accomodate it.





TheGreenMachine said:


> His gains were basically "noob gains." Whenever someone picks up a weight for the first time and has a decent diet, they can gain anywhere from 15-30 pounds in a matter of months. Its not that his body couldn't accomodate it before. That said, Carwin is naturally larger and broader built than Mir. Just look at the width of Carwin's back and the size of his calves.


Seems some people will rationalize anything.

In my experience, noobs tend to gain just as slow as regular lifters, unless it's during the age 13-21 growth period when massive height and muscle growth is naturally taking place. 

Other than that, lifting weights will gain you muscle quite slowly after the first few pounds ... usually you'll see a strength gain for a few weeks after which the muscle comes ever so slowly (without special assistance that is) . This is lean muscle and not fat-surrounded muscle or water retentive creatine muscle that is. Either way, Frank Mir was no noob, the dude has been lifting weights for decades.

Bottomline Mir has probably put on close to 30 lbs of lean muscle within the span of two fights. That is some SERIOUSLY fishy business no matter how people rationalize about his frame. GSP has been trying to bulk up like mad since the Alves fight, and he's managed what like 6 lbs in that same period? And GSP has twice the work ethic Mur has.

Every heavyweight happens to have a huge frame, that's why they're called heavyweights. Most heavyweights would love to touch that 265 lb limit nowadays, given the size of the new breed of HW. Most don't manage it in their entire career, Mir managed it in 8 months. Amazing. What wonderful genetics he has that just kicked in after half a decade of training and conditioning... him and Overeem must be long lost brothers :sarcastic09:.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

what really matters is which one of them has the "farm boy" strength.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> what really matters is which one of them has the "farm boy" strength.


How much did I lol at this?!
:thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

no because he wasnt. nuff said


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

boney said:


> WOW what a difference...
> i think carwin did look bigger than mir.
> but the proof is in the pudding not the size..:confused02:
> 
> ...


 
Why post a pic of Mir when he was in his absoloute worst shape and one when he is in the best of his life on a thread comparing him to Carwin.....


Just to show to difference???


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

alizio said:


> i said he would look bigger awhile back. Carwin didnt look that much bigger then GG.
> 
> Carwin isnt close to as big as Lesnar.


agreed.

Carwin's size is so overrated. His power no, but thinking he is a monster is a myth.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

check this video of Shane Carwin and Bobby Lashley.

you be the judge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sekou said:


> check this video of Shane Carwin and Bobby Lashley.
> 
> you be the judge
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4


 Bobby looks bigger :confused02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

ofcourse bobby looks bigger. Look how much muscle bobby lashley is holding on the size of his frame, that takes a lot of oxygen to supply those muscles, grat for lookign good on teh beach, but not for fighting in an octagon past a couple mins.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Frank seems huge, Carwin might be in trouble.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> ofcourse bobby looks bigger. Look how much muscle bobby lashley is holding on the size of his frame, that takes a lot of oxygen to supply those muscles, grat for lookign good on teh beach, but not for fighting in an octagon past a couple mins.


 the best build for a HW is a natural build.

ppl will start to figure that out soon. these guys putting on too much extra muscle are in trouble late vs Fedor, JDS or Cain who are all natural muscle for their size and quick as hell.

Carwin honestly doesnt have a ton of extra muscle he is a huge boned guy. I would be incrediblely impressed if Frank and Shane make it to the 3rd with reasonable gas left.

im thinking if it somehow goes that deep it will look somewhat like a TUF HW mid round 1 stand around fest.

it seems ppl have forgotten no gas tank Frank?? lol. he hasnt gone deep in fights lately so we dont know if that has changed. muscles look really nice but often gas you just as quick as that pot belly frank had.

not even talking post accident fights either, he gassed all the time in grappling tournys and MMA fights, watch him vs Simms.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Carwin hits so hard because of his build, most of his size is in his shoulders, back, butt, and thighs, which is where your punching power is derived from. Add the size of his hands in conjuntion with that power and you just gotta hope you dont get tagged.
Carwin has been training for speed, endurance and power for over a year and half now since he has been traiing with jackson, I expect an explosive carwin.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

alizio said:


> the best build for a HW is a natural build.
> 
> ppl will start to figure that out soon. these guys putting on too much extra muscle are in trouble late vs Fedor, JDS or Cain who are all natural muscle for their size and quick as hell.
> 
> ...



they claim that he has more gas in the tank then ever..with his new training methods..i guess we will find out in 3 hours....


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure, muscle can gas you out just like a belly, but the difference is, a belly shows how weak your trainig is, but if you gain 20+ pounds of muscle in few months, look in tremendous shape and show an awesome performance in your last match, you can't say that he is not working hard and will gas as fast as with his belly-form.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

alizio said:


> the best build for a HW is a natural build.
> 
> ppl will start to figure that out soon. these guys putting on too much extra muscle are in trouble late vs Fedor, JDS or Cain who are all natural muscle for their size and quick as hell.
> 
> ...


excellent post, I'd rep you except apparently I gotta spread it around.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Leed said:


> Sure, muscle can gas you out just like a belly, but the difference is, a belly shows how weak your trainig is, but if you gain 20+ pounds of muscle in few months, look in tremendous shape and show an awesome performance in your last match, you can't say that he is not working hard and will gas as fast as with his belly-form.


roy nelson disagrees with that first superlong sentence.....wait that whole thing is a sentence!!! lol bad joke i know

carwin has built up conditioning with his frame for years, that is the difference. a belly is dead weight sure but muscle is not much better as it weighs more so you need even more cardio to keep going. there is no perfect formula but mir has gassed before, more muscle can really hurt him in a fight that makes it out of the first round.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Carwin's "size" is just another UFC hyperbole.

And anyone who doesn't understand Mir's transformation needs to up their protein, slug down some brown rice, and hit the squat rack for some ass to the floor squats. A professional athlete can make those gains clean. It's their frickin job...

Mir clearly wasn't a serious lifter before. Look at those pics. Dude was just a big guy. And when you start training seriously, and have a focused and disciplined plan you can see crazy results, clean. The only people who don't understand this are people who don't know how to weight train. Which, unfortunately, is about 95% of the general slobby population...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> roy nelson disagrees with that first superlong sentence.....wait that whole thing is a sentence!!! lol bad joke i know
> 
> carwin has built up conditioning with his frame for years, that is the difference. a belly is dead weight sure but muscle is not much better as it weighs more so you need even more cardio to keep going. there is no perfect formula but mir has gassed before, more muscle can really hurt him in a fight that makes it out of the first round.


I wasn't reffering a belly as dead weight as much as the lack of effort you put into your training. When you compare the 'old' Mir with the 'new' one, you can't deny that he is training his ass off, and if you do stuff like that you will always have better cardio, more muscle or not.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"and hit the squat rack for some ass to the floor squats"

Those are actually bad for you. The L4 & L5 discs in my back are gone because of those at 500lb plus squats.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I am damn excited for this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> "and hit the squat rack for some ass to the floor squats"
> 
> Those are actually bad for you. The L4 & L5 discs in my back are gone because of those at 500lb plus squats.


I was being a bit overzealous with my statement since to most people a normal squat ends up being a 1/4 pansy squat... 

I go quads a smidge below parallel to the earth.

500lb squat -- nice sh*t Thunder :thumb02:


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Carwin said it himself. He has been building muscle since he was 16. If Mir is focusing on gaining size, then goodbye cardio.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

H-Deep said:


> I realise they both weighed in at 265 but Mir seemed to look leaner imo and because of that i think he may weigh in more tomorrow. Im so pumped for this fight, im a huge Mir nuthugger and have been since he fought Tavern at ufc 34. I have a feeling he tko's Carwin in the first round tomorrow and i really hope im not wrong. This imo is the hardest fight to call tomorrow but i give the edge to Mir
> 
> WAR MIR!!!


yeh Frank did look bigger especially in the Head department, the guy is such a narcissist(loves himself), I hope Carwin knocks him out, but it's so hard to call, lke two T-REX'S trading shots anything can happen if they both stay standing, but if it goes to the ground I think Mir has it, "unfortunatly".


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, my buddy's knees AND back are shot--he used to love those squats, and it caught up to him. 



Thunder1 said:


> "and hit the squat rack for some ass to the floor squats"
> 
> Those are actually bad for you. The L4 & L5 discs in my back are gone because of those at 500lb plus squats.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The weight gain worked out for Mir tonight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

what is more shocking if how much bigger brock looked compared to Shane after the fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

stupid mir. no game plan at all.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> what is more shocking if how much bigger brock looked compared to Shane after the fight.


you mean wearing business shoes with thick insoles and a black powersuit, yeah, big surprise


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> you mean wearing business shoes with thick insoles and a black powersuit, yeah, big surprise


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

how does that have anything to do with my comment, of course he's bigger, the point was wearing a suit and shoes exaggerated the difference drastically


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock at 280 lbs.+ before a weight cut, with clothes which bulk him up even further, with an extra inch of height in addition to his 1.5" to 2" height advantage without shoes...yes, all of these factors will exaggerate the very real, objective size difference between the two men on fight night.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

the question remains-----------will carwin be able to buck lesnar off!
I think he will!


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

That's for all the Carwin doubters. Way to go man. Lasner's next.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Brock at 280 lbs.+ before a weight cut, with clothes which bulk him up even further, with an extra inch of height in addition to his 1.5" to 2" height advantage without shoes...yes, all of these factors will exaggerate the very real, objective size difference between the two men on fight night.


thank you for explaining that more coherently


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"I was being a bit overzealous with my statement since to most people a normal squat ends up being a 1/4 pansy squat... "

I hear ya. I'm 40 now and can't squat at all anymore, only leg press. When I squat my last two vertebrae rub bone to bone. Discovered this at early 30's. Best squat was 515. My point is be careful squating, it may effect you later on.


----------

